# [SOLVED] Acer H213H



## MoRxN (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, I was looking into getting a new LCD monitor and the Acer H213H caught my eye. I was reading some reviews on it and one person claimed that he could not get the 1920x1080 resolution to work on Windows XP. I was wondering if anyone here owned this monitor and knew anything about that issue or any other reason why I should not get it.

Newegg.com - Acer H213H bmid Black 21.5" 5ms HDMI Widescreen 16:9 Full HD 1080P LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 ACM 20000:1 Built in Speakers - LCD Monitors

Any reply/help is much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Acer H213H*

It's the video card that sets the resolution. As long as that card and monitor support it, the option will be there. On rare occasions a driver update is required.


----------



## MoRxN (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Acer H213H*



grimx133 said:


> It's the video card that sets the resolution. As long as that card and monitor support it, the option will be there. On rare occasions a driver update is required.


Yea, that's what I thought. I have an EVGA 8800 GT installed that supports up to 2560 x 1600 so I'm guessing it should work fine. If it doesn't I'll just RMA or resell it on eBay.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Acer H213H*

Shouln't be a problem at all.


----------



## BBCGriffon (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer H213H*

I actually bought one from Newegg.com and love it. No dead pixels, runs 1920x1080 great with my nVidia GeForce 9800 GTX+ card on all games.

What I was wondering about this monitor is if there is a specific driver for it other than the "generic PnP monitor" driver that windows detects for it. I installed the Acer H213H LCD Monitor ADM program, but it didn't install a specific driver for this monitor. There's no mention of the driver or even of the monitor at all on the Acer website.

Any help?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer H213H*

the driver comes with windows


----------



## BBCGriffon (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Acer H213H*



dai said:


> the driver comes with windows



The generic PnP driver comes with windows. The Acer H213H driver isn't listed in the Acer drivers. Also when automatically searching for an updated driver, it keeps selecting the generic PnP driver as the best one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer H213H*

most monitors use the generic windows ones these days the makers don't issue one


----------



## BBCGriffon (Dec 20, 2008)

Awesome thanks, that's all I wanted to know. It seems like they'd tell you that when you install their ADM program


----------

